# Fogger tip?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know if it's of any use to anyone, but I found when using the 4" pipe chiller that when it started to become windy ( more than breezy) the fog just disappeared. So, I still used the pipe, didn't reset the ice (no chilling part) and the fog expanded, hung around some, and looked much better with the wind.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Great Tip Sicky! Heres another..*

We had wind also, at times it was really gusty. We used "weed barrier" to create a "block" for the wind. It worked great. We only did it on one side of the house so it blocked the wind coming "into" the yard. It made a huge difference in having the fog hang lower and not get swept up into the air faster.

We just cut some 1x2 into 4ft section (which is the same height as the weed barrier) used a staple gun to staple them to the barrier every three ft or so.

It also doubled as a makeshift gate so kinds walking from one house to another didnt trapes through our graveyard. A wind barrier is a MUST IMHO.

One of the things that DIDN'T work was placing ice in the tube of our fog chillers. It should only be AROUND the tube. We created the "cooler" type chiller with the chicken wire inside connected to the inlet and outlet. We had the genius idea of filling that tube with ice...bad idea. It blocked most of the fog from flowing thru the cooler and it just backed up and came out the inlet hole. Ehh oh well, just a FYI if anyone thinks of doing that next year...

Melty


----------

